# Toothpaste: Natural Vs Enzymatic



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

What's the difference? What do you use?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

As far as I know, and I don't know too well, the enzymatic kinds have enzymes that help break up the plaque/tartar, so that when your dog chews on something or when you brush its teeth, the gunk will come off more easily. Used over a period of time, of course.
I think I currently use a generic Petsmart brand, only because I've only seen the enzymatic kinds in vet clinics and I haven't had to swing by recently. But my vet told me straight up that the brushing action is the important part, not the toothpaste. If I brushed my dog's teeth with just water, or nothing, every day, it would achieve the same effect.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I like enzymatic. Because it's supposed to work even after you're done brushing. 

I don't use most regular store bought pastes, a lot are made in China, etc. 

I use CET.


----------

